# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Hirsh Saw Table

## Dockers

Just bought an old Hirsh folding saw table (in pretty good condition) but am looking for a copy of whatever instruction manual or instructions might have come with it originally.  I've searched the net without success and wondered if anyone knows how I can source one of these?

----------


## chessietrader

I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you if you're still looking.

----------


## Dockers

That'd be great, chessietrader.  Hadn't had much of a response to my query.  My email address is:    bevnglyn@bigpond.net.au 
Many thanks for the offer.

----------


## Rubarb07

> I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you if you're still looking.

  Hi 
I also have that Hirsh Saw Table If you could E Mail the instruction page it would be much appreciated!! Thanks  Ray

----------


## FatherChrismas

> I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you if you're still looking.

  I just bought a Hirsh Saw Table and was wondering if you had any more copies of that manual? ---Thanks a-lot. 
Chris Mason
Arundel, Maine, USA

----------


## Rockbiter

Hi, Chessietrader, 
"I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you  if you're still looking." 
Yes, here's one more goof asking for a copy of the saw table manual.  I can't find it anywhere, either.  Would you e-mail it to me, as well?  I'd really appreciate it.  
My email is ogremedic@elp.rr.com. 
Thanks!
Rockbiter

----------


## Robert O

> I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you if you're still looking.

  Hello chessietrader. You are truly a popular person. I just bought a Hirsh Saw Table at a garage sale and even though I was able to attach the saw and use it, having the manual would help me figure out the proper way to do it and other things. Would you please email me that manual also? My email is Rosyperek@aol.com. Thanks

----------


## Robert O

> Just bought an old Hirsh folding saw table (in pretty good condition) but am looking for a copy of whatever instruction manual or instructions might have come with it originally.  I've searched the net without success and wondered if anyone knows how I can source one of these?

   Hello Dockers. I bought a Hirsh Saw Table at a garage sale 6-4-2010 but it also was missing the owners manual. If you were fortunate enough to find one, could you let me know how I could do the same. I need the pages for initial set up so I could get straight cut. Thanks.

----------


## taziboB

g,day chessie trader i also just purchased a hirsh table but realize now that all the parts, fence mitre gauge and what ever holds the saw in were not with the bench so i would be grateful for a copy of the manuals as well as any info you could supply on missing parts thank u. my email adress is  jandrbritton@gmail.com

----------


## mpdonovan46

If somebody wouldn't mind emailing me the Hirsh Table Manual also, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you.  mpdonovan@charter.net

----------


## LarryL

Seems this is a popular old tool!  I've busted the plastic blade guard on mine and would like to find a replacement part.  I guess the owners manual would be a place to start.
My email is ltlopina@compuserve.com.

----------


## Mrswoody

I have inherited a Hirsh Saw Table from my Dad. Along with a lot of other older carpenter tools. I am not sure what even goes with the saw table. The manual would help me as well. I would also like to have the Manual emailed to me. My email address is spring_hill@verizon.net.  
Thanks in advance

----------


## BlueRidge

> I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you if you're still looking.

  I also just purchased a Hirsh Table Saw and if you still have the wonwrs manual, I would appreciate a copy as well.  Thanks BlueRidge

----------


## BlueRidge

> I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you if you're still looking.

  I posted an earlier meesage but forgot my email address. It is eaglelake604@citcom.net I am looking for an electronic copy of the owner's manual for Hirsch Saw Table
. Thanks again

----------


## americamba

Hi Hirsh saw table users, 
I have had one for twenty years. Used it a long time ago and just pulled it out to rip some boards.  
Problem is I can't get my saw to stay on so as to be controlled by the power box on the table.   I plug the Makita circular saw into the box and the box into the source of powr. The box and switch are OK because when I have the juice routed through the box , and  switch on the box, I can power the saw bu its switch. But it doesn't stay on to be able to use it without contortions. Does that make sense?  
Any ideas?  Thanks, Frank

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
This is the world's most popular user manual  :brava:  
I'd like to say I _don't_ need a copy  :Biggrin:  
Can it just be posted somewhere here on the site so anyone can look though? 
Cheers

----------


## watson

I agree!!
If anyone ever ended up with a copy please post it here and I'll get it into the Manual section of the Forum Library.

----------


## americamba

I dreamt of the solution.Then when I tried to apply it, I found that it was already provided for in the table. You tie open the switch on the saw or router so it always engaged. The you use the on and off switch of the table. (The saw is plugged into the switch and the switch goes into the wall) 
thanks for thinking of it. 
PS how do I mark "solved" in this forum?

----------


## adamec

> I have original owners manual for Hirsh Saw Table. Can email it to you if you're still looking.

  
I just bought a used table and would appreicate the manual also.  Please send it to adamec@limo.net 
Thanks much!

----------


## pepper625

Sounds like you're all talking about the same table I have inherited from my father.  I would sure like to get a copy of that manual if anyone has it.  
My email is   lpellizzi@gmail.com  
Thanks for the help.

----------


## tinky

I, too, have recently acquired a Hirsh folding saw table. Would it be possible for someone who has it to email an electronic copy to tinkerette@gmail.com. [I looked in the forum library, and could not find -- if it *is* there, apologies... please point me in the right direction] 
thanks in advance...

----------


## brew4kix

I have my father's table and need the owners manual to figure out how to use it with a router.  Would appreciate it if you could email it to me.  Thanks.    brew4kix@yahoo.com

----------


## watson

Nearest info I could find is *HERE* 
Sorry its not a manual  :Shrug:   
Code, Hennessy & Simmons Limited Partnership and Nicholas, Feder & Jaffe acquired The Hirsh Company,* Skokie, Illinois

----------


## tinky

I bought the saw table from my aunt's husband's ex-brother-in-law for $10. CAD. They couldn't find the manual at the time of their yard sale. I received the manual by post a few days ago. I needed to take the table apart for shipping a month ago and used the instructions to re-assemble it-- very helpful. I scanned it to a pdf yesterday. It is not completely perfect [a few shadows from scanning and the page footer from page 11 disappeared], but all the important information is there.  I assume if I attach it here, anyone who wants it can get it. If not, just PM me.

----------


## watson

Well done Tinky!!   :2thumbsup:

----------


## BLRowe

Hi Chessietrader,
I saw that you have a digital copy of the Hirsch saw table manual. Is it still possible for you to email it to me? If so please do to br1940H@hotmail.com.
Thank you very much. My wife picked up a used one at Goodwill and I'd like to find out a little about it before I just jump in.
Thanks, BLRowe

----------


## jthornton

> I bought the saw table from my aunt's husband's ex-brother-in-law for $10. CAD. They couldn't find the manual at the time of their yard sale. I received the manual by post a few days ago. I needed to take the table apart for shipping a month ago and used the instructions to re-assemble it-- very helpful. I scanned it to a pdf yesterday. It is not completely perfect [a few shadows from scanning and the page footer from page 11 disappeared], but all the important information is there.  I assume if I attach it here, anyone who wants it can get it. If not, just PM me.

  Thanks a bunch for the instructions.  I just pulled my table out of the garage after about ten years and of course didn't have the manual.

----------

